# Help - Folly size?



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a tad stressed and am hoping someone can help.  I had my scan this morning and I am on day 10 of my cycle and have had 7 injections.  I had 4 follies but they are ranging between 9-11.  I have been told to keep injecting and to go back on Monday for another to see how big they are - 
what is the minimum size, is it 15 or 18 and does anyone think they will grow that much before Monday?

Lady
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello,

Sorry can't help with the minimum size, but I think it's usually about 18. They might have a growth spurt by Monday, but it is more likely that they will just keep you injecting until the follies are ready.

Good luck,

D x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

They usually like follies to be a minimum of 18mm to ensure a nice healthy mature egg.  Follies grow approximately 1-2mm per day but this is an average so some may have a growth spurt so you've still got a few days for them to grow.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

My hospital said between 18 & 20 mm ... and they were right cuz i got BFP 1st time... 

Good luck ...  

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

For iuis both my private clinic & NHS hospital said 14mm was the min.

Don't panic, 2mm a day is the normal growth.

Good luck!
Jess xxx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

...Thanks so much for the advice ladies - I feel a bit better now and will keep everything crossed until Monday!

Lots of love
Lady
x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

​
Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey ladyplops...glad you're back in the land of tcc

My consultant is happy with anything over 13mm at day 13 of cycle as they grow about 2mm a day...so dont stress too much.

Good luck this cycle petal, you deserve it


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Alison,

Great to hear from you.

I was luck that 2 of the 4 follies grew enough.  I got basted on Thursday and am so nervous/excited - apart from bursting into tears daily for no reason, I'm keep really positive!

I hopr ur good and will keep you posted!

Lady
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi i hope you dont mind me adding to this. I had a scan on cd14 and had a follie of 15mm and no others. I was told needs to be 17mm or bigger. I went back next day and it had grown to 18mm and i had another one at 10mm so we went ahead with the IUI. I think everyone is different but the average is 2mm per day. Hope this helps im sure you will be fine come monday.
Luv Sally x x


----------

